# IUGR diagnosed anyone else?



## Starchase

Hi all

Well I was discharged from the hospital last night, Baby had reduced movements from Monday and my local Matty unit Mon/Wed/Fri carried out the CTG's each time they were faxed to my hospital triage ward, well yesterday she showed deselerations and not many accelerations on the CTG so I was told to head down to the hospital for a scan.

Well there is some good news my fundal height was only 21cm which was the exact same as DS (I just don't get a bump) but the amount of midwives that panic and tell me my dates are wrong is now frustrating me. I will be 29wks on tuesday so yes I am tiny but my son was a prem at 34wks weighing 5lb 9oz with the placenta failing at 32wks so I am not that worried if I'm honest regarding my size. Well the scan showed perfect baby she is just below the 50th centile for AC and her HC was 27wks 2days which the dr said was fine he said I just hide my bump well.

The bad news was I have restrictive blood flow in the cord already which he really didn't want to see... so I have another CTG today and Tomo and then another scan on Monday, has anyone else had this experience? How long before the blood flow is stopped completely or do you think they maybe missed this early on with my son and caught it in her therefore it will be managed and she might even make 32wks? 

My family keep asking are you ok oh u must be devastated but does this make sense or have I lost it? I am handling this from an academic point of view and not from panic or hysteria I think this is because of being through this once before I know I can handle this I just want the steroid injections this time as that was what caused my son to be resuscitated.

Any help would be appreciated
Xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Reduced blood flow showing up as an issue on my 12 weeks scan and I had bilateral notching of the umbilical arteries (restricted blood flow) and we knew there was a high possibility of IUGR/pretmature birth and made it our goal to viability, and then every week was a bonus. Thankfully our son continued to grow, although scans/FH always showed him to be on the small side. In the end I didnt just make it to term, I actually went a week overdue as doctors were happy he was still doing well, and he came out a very healthy 7lbs8oz. xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Bilateral notching showed on a scan for me at 21 weeks; I had frequent scans and the bloodflow reduced dramatically at 28 weeks, so I received the steroid jabs. I made it to 29+1, Andrew was then delivered by c/s with severe IUGR weighing just 1lb 6oz.

He's now 2 years old :D


----------



## Starchase

Thank you so much for your responses I have just had my CTG and today she had no decelerations :),.. What I took from the apt yesterday was that she is and has been doing good for a 28 wker and it is now that they have to watch it as its now that she might start going down hill like her brother did... Marleysgirl did you get any clue other than scans and CTG that he wasn't doing well did you feel well?

Xxxx


----------



## 24/7

There is this thread too - https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...ry-placental-insufficiency-pre-30-week-p.html xx


----------



## Starchase

Thank you 24/7 exactly what I need 

Xxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Starchase said:


> Marleysgirl did you get any clue other than scans and CTG that he wasn't doing well did you feel well?
> 
> Xxxx

I had a fantastic pregnancy except for the bloodflow problems! No morning sickness, no aches or pains. They didn't even comment on him being small at the 12wk and 20wk scan. They found the arterial notching at a special scan which included dopplers at 21wks, that special scan was actually for a research project on nutrition and pregnancy; at that point they measured him properly and found he was small.

I continued to have no problems, just regular growth scans. I had a scan at 27wks, no problem. Had another scan just a week later which was actually being filmed (that's another story) and that's when they found that the flow was reversing. Steroids were wapped into my buttcheeks, and I had scans every two days after that ...

One week later, and I had a morning when I didn't feel any movement. I was due for a scan at 3pm, but went in to see my consultant at noon (he gave up his lunch-hour to scan me). They delivered Andrew at 7:40pm that evening.


----------



## vermeil

Hello! My son was a severe case of IUGR due to reduced blood flow - he was 2nd percentile for weight. (they tag on the term severe at 3% and under). You can click on the link in my signature for details. The doctors were pessimistic and now he`s a thriving, happy 16 month old (well 13 corrected) :)

Try to find out if the iugr is symmetric or assymnetric - but even this small these little guys are amazing. The bloodflow is sent in priority to the brain and heart, where it`s most needed. The rest can catch up once they`re born. That`s what happened to my son - at birth he had the weight of a 23 week old (yikes) but his head measured in at 27 weeks - that`s probably what saved him.

28 weeks is already a big milestone! Try to reach 32 and you`re set :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi. My little girl had severe IUGR, diagnosed at week 20 and absent end diastolic flow diagnosed at week 28. We thought she would need to be delivered anytime after that. Had steroid shots at 31 weeks and she hung in there until 35+2. 

She was 2 lb 8 oz at birth, breathing room air. She had a litlle bit of jaundice, but that's it. She was a feeder and grower, strong as could be, and came home at 1 month old, 2 days before her due date. 

She's 8 weeks old now, 5 lb 5 oz at her last weigh in, and doing great. Just some reflux, but that can happen at ft too.

The little ones come out fighters, good luck!


----------



## amanda015

.. at my 20 week scan my baby was mesuring 4 weeks bhind i had hardley any fluid and i had reverse flow... they told me there was no hope for my lo and i had to just wait the pregnancy out.. i ate every hour so the little flow that was going to him would have good nutrition init my therory,, i also drank 4 litres of water a day this brought my water levels up to normal.. i got to 31weeks with my LO had to stay in hosp from 27weeks to 31 for monitoring. so i had end diolistic flow and reversed from 20weeks,, he was born weighing 1lb 7 and is now 8lbs and home after 3 months in nicu.. fingers crossed for u hun xxx


----------



## Starchase

Well done you that is exactly what I needed to hear, we go back to the hospital on Monday to see how she is doing I have been doing the same drink drink drink and truth be told I do feel more movements when I do it.. Almost at 32wks thats what i'm aiming for as it doesn't seem as scary as 29 wks xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Nobody mentioned drinking loads of water to me but now that you mention it, it seems flippin' obvious ... I am known for hardly drinking, when I tried to give blood (only once!) it came out like treacle!

Something for me to bear in mind for the future. :kiss:


----------

